# Nvidia Surround  ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen?! (klappt)



## -Lucky+Devil- (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mich heute sehr gefreut, als Nvidia endlich seinen Treiber mit Surround Unterstützung rausgebracht hat. Leider habe ich mich zu früh gefreut.

Da ich drei verschiedene Bildschirme besitze, will Nvidia Surround nicht so recht funktionieren.

Zur Hardware:

Die Bildschirme hängen alle an zwei Palit GTX260 Sonic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich auf "Übernehmen" klicke, dann klappt dieses Fenster auf:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung und Bildwiederholung ist bei den drei Monitoren gleich. 

Die volle Fehlermeldung hinter den zwei nicht-funktionierenden Monitoren lautet:"... Alle Surround-Anzeigen müssen eine gemeinsame Auflösung, Bildwiederholungsrate und Synchronisationspolarität unterstützen.

Ich handiere gerade mit Powerstrip herum und versuche, Bildschirmtreiber zu erstellen, die die gleichen Werte haben. Bis jetzt habe ich keinen Erfolg damit, bin aber noch am testen.

Hier mal meine drei .inf Dateien, die ich bis jetzt erstellt habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Wenn einer spontan eine Idee hat, immer her damit*. Werde mal einen Neustart machen, da ich die INF-Dateien gerade installiert habe. (Ich weiss, normalerweise braucht man keinen Neutsart, aber sicher ist sicher)

*EDIT:* Obwohl in der Systemsteuerung jetzt drei gleiche Monitore angezeigt werden, unterscheidet die Nvidia Systemsteuerung immer noch die Monitore. (Siehe erstes Bild oben. Sieht noch genauso aus. Nvidia Systemsteuerung holt sich seine Daten wohl nicht aus der INF-Datei, sondern direkt aus den Monitoren)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde wohl, wenn das Problem in den nächsten Tagen nicht gelöst wird, für 100 Euro zwei weitere 17"er von der gleichen Marke kaufen (je Monitor 50 €). Schade, aber was soll's.


----------



## Punsher (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht gelöst)*

Hey -Lucky+Devil-,

probier einfach über Powerstrip einen Treiber zu erstellen und den auf ALLE zu installieren. Dass quasi jeder Monitor mit dem IDENTISCHEN Treiber läuft... Man kann ja beim installieren der Treiber exakt wählen, welche Datei genommen werden soll ...

hf&gl noch^^ würde btw keine 100€ für sowas investieren :p


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht gelöst)*

Sers Punsher,

habe ich ja gemacht. Brachte kein gescheites Ergebnis. Der Nvidia Treiber liest wohl direkt die Daten aus den Monitoren aus. Das letzte Bild von meinem Geräte-Manager zeigt, dass ich es probiert habe.

Tja... nochmals 100 € investieren oder noch ein bis zwei Jahr bei SoftTH bleiben. Das frag ich mich gerade. Wollte eigentlich auch nichts mehr in das System hineinstecken, da ich nächstes Jahr sowieso neue Monitore und Grafikkarte(n) kaufe. Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden, falls ich das Problem nicht lösen kann.

*EDIT*: Anscheinend darf man nicht digitale und analoge Anschlüsse mischen, so wie ich es getan habe. Werde mir morgen einen Adapter kaufen und berichten.

EDIT2:

*Es funktioniert*. Musste einfach einen Adapter für meinen mittleren Bildschirm kaufen. Der mittlere lief über DVI und die anderen beiden über VGA-Port. Man darf es aber nicht mischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht überlistet, aber gelöst)*

Leider nein.... hab alle 3 über DVI angeschlossen, selbst wenn ich meine 24 zöller und meinen 27 zöller gemeinsam anschließe (alle über DVI) klappt es nicht...... hab leider keine Ahnung wieso und warum hab 2 gtx 470 im sli


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht überlistet, aber gelöst)*

Wenn du deinen nicht-funktionierten Monitor (denke mal, es ist der Ausgang der sekundären GraKa) an ein DVI Port von deiner primären GraKa anschliesst, funktioniert er dann? (Anders gesagt: Kannst du ausschliessen, dass es an dem Monitor liegt?)


----------



## Dr.Bishop (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht überlistet, aber gelöst)*

Jop kann ick, hab den durch einen 27 zöller getausch....selbst problem, alle über dvi angeschlossen


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht überlistet, aber gelöst)*

Schon mal das DVI-Kabel vertauscht? Vielleicht ist dein Kabel ja leicht beschädigt (Ich weiss, klingt nach einer Verzweiflungstat, aber kann ja nicht sein, dass es bei dir nicht geht, da du ja exakt gleiche Monitore bestitzt, oder? (gleicher Hersteller und so)).


----------



## Dr.Bishop (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht überlistet, aber gelöst)*

Ick hab keine ahnung =D hab jetzt schon 2 vga mit adapter und 1 dvi angeschlossen.....gleicher fehler.
alle 3 direkt über dvi...gleicher fehler.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht überlistet, aber gelöst)*

Also ich habe 2 Anschlüsse mit DVI auf VGA-Port Adapter laufen und einen direkt an VGA-Port angeschlossen. Ein Monitor bei mir hat leider kein DVI und somit musste ich alles auf VGA-Port umstellen.

Vielleicht auch mal als Test alles über VGA-Port-Adapter anschliessen (im schlimmsten Fall einen Adapter kaufen und wenn es immer noch nicht funtkioniert, einfach den Adapter wieder zurückgeben).

Mischen funktioniert auf jeden Fall sowieso nicht, denn das war ja mein Fehler anfangs.

So sieht's ja immer noch bei dir aus (Ist ja ein Bild von dir):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es immer so, dass der Monitor an der sekundären GraKa nicht funktioniert, egal, ob du Kabel oder Monitor tauscht?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht überlistet, aber gelöst)*

Ich kann nur über DVI schnließen, da die GTX470 nur dvi ports hat....


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen?! (klappt)*

Schon klar, aber mit Adaptern geht's ja schon oder haben deine Monitore gar keine VGA-Ports?

Hier hast du ja geschrieben, dass du 2 Monitore mit Adapter angeschlossen hast und einen über DVI.


Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Ick hab keine ahnung =D hab jetzt schon 2 vga  mit adapter und 1 dvi angeschlossen.....gleicher fehler.
> alle 3 direkt über dvi...gleicher fehler.


Das geht ganz klar nicht, aber wenn du mal alle drei mit VGA-Adapter  probierst? Nur zum testen. (Oder verstehe ich dich da falsch?!)

Ausserdem


> Ist es immer so, dass der Monitor an der sekundären GraKa nicht  funktioniert, egal, ob du Kabel oder Monitor tauscht?


EDIT: Weil ich gerade lese, dass du 24 Zoll und 27 Zoll hast ... was meinst du damit? Hast du drei 24 Zoller und einen 27 Zoller und den 27"er hast du testweise angeschlossen? Oder hast du zwei 24"er und einen 27"er? Wenn der 27" nämlich eine andere Auflösung, Bildwiederholungrate oder SyncPolarität hat, dann brauchst du ihn gar nicht testweise mit deinen 24"ern probieren. Geht sowieso nicht. 

Nur um sicher zu gehen: Du gehst bei allen drei Monitoren mit DVI rein und schliesst auch an der GraKa per DVI alle drei Monitore an, oder? Gibt ja auch Kabel (Adapterkabel), bei denen du ins VGA-Port vom Monitor reingehst und dann in die GraKa per DVI. Das darf nicht sein.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht überlistet, aber gelöst)*

Hab 3x24 zöller via dvi adapter angeschlossen..
Probiert habe ich allerdings auch schon 2x24zoll via dvi adapter+ 27 zoll über dvi geht alles nich


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht überlistet, aber gelöst)*



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Probiert habe ich allerdings auch schon 2x24zoll via dvi adapter+ 27  zoll über dvi geht alles nich


Mit dieser Config haste GENAU die gleiche wie ich, bei der es auch NICHT funktionierte. Entweder alles analog oder alles digital!



Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Hab 3x24 zöller via dvi *adapter *angeschlossen..


Ah ja.. und heisst das dann, dass du bei allen drei 24"er den VGA-Port (im Monitor)  benutzt oder bei einen z.B. den DVI und den anderen beiden den VGA-Port? (Unabhängig davon, wie du die Monitore an die GraKa anschliesst)

Kann ja echt nicht sein, dass es bei dir nicht geht und bei meinen kack-Bildschirmen es perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## P@tC@sh (14. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht überlistet, aber gelöst)*

Schade,ist in dem Fall nicht soo "einfach" wie Eyefinity.Meine Frage wäre ob es reicht 3 gleiche Auflösungen ggf. gleiche Hertzzahl zu haben. Laut den Aussagen hier anscheinend nicht.

Edit:Was ist den gemeint mit Syncpolarität?


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia Surround überlisten ... verschiedene Monitore anschliessen (nicht gelöst)*

Also ich habe drei unterschiedliche Bildschirme (EDIT: haben natürlich alle die gleiche Auflösung) und es klappt bei mir. 



mir schrieb:


> *Es funktioniert*. Musste einfach einen Adapter für meinen mittleren Bildschirm kaufen. Der mittlere lief über DVI und die anderen beiden über VGA-Port. Man darf es aber nicht mischen.


----------

